# Shaq Sued by a Harley-Davidson Dealer



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> A north Florida Harley-Davidson dealership is suing Los Angeles Lakers star Shaquille O'Neal for breach of contract, claiming he reneged on the purchase of a custom motorcycle.
> 
> The dealership filed the suit Friday in circuit court, seeking at least $15,000 in damages against O'Neal, The Daytona Beach News-Journal reported.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, I have no doubt Shaq did this. :laugh:


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL!hahahaha celebrities get sued for the funniest things sometimes


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> LOL!hahahaha celebrities get sued for the funniest things sometimes


Funny? If you were spending thousands of dollars on creating a bike for a 7' fatass that would be damn near impossible to sell to anyone else other than the 7' fatass who wanted more done to the bike you'd be sueing too.

Shaq makes millions, why the hell not pay for the damn bike? The guys who made it are probably only going to break even after you figure labor costs and parts into the additional work Shaq wanted done to the bike.

If Shaq wasn't a star all his life and had to work like these guys he wouldn't have his head all the way up his *** and understand the situation he put these guys in.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny? If you were spending thousands of dollars on creating a bike for a 7' fatass that would be damn near impossible to sell to anyone else other than the 7' fatass who wanted more done to the bike you'd be sueing too.
> ...


Sell it to yao ming/zaza/dirk/steven hunter can trade his escalade for it..lol..


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I wonder if he ordered it before the Jay Williams accident then
realized this may not be such a great idea.

Anyway, he should pay for the thing if he ordered it. He could
probably put it up on E-Bay and recoup all his costs and more.

Some idiot would buy it just to say they got Shaq's bike.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

He already owns a Jesse James Custom bike.


----------

